# Font festlegen (@font-face)



## Sebastian Wramba (17. Juni 2002)

Hola!

Ich hab ein Problem mit dem festlegen z.B. von einer Pixelschrift für die Website


```
@font-face { font-family: Sevenet 7; font-style:  normal; font-weight: normal; src:url("SEVENET0.eot"); }
BODY,TABLE {
	font-family:Sevenet 7;
	font-size:8px;
}
```

das geht, dann zeigt der die Schrift auch richtig an, wenn ich das aber z.B. so festlege, geht das nicht, wobei das bei gecko (low-skin) auch funktioniert (mit dem anderen Namen)


```
@font-face { font-family: pixel; font-style:  normal; font-weight: normal; src:url("SEVENET0.eot"); }
BODY,TABLE {
	font-family:pixel;
	font-size:8px;
	color:#FFFFFF;
}
```

Theoretisch müsste er die Schrift "runterladen" und dann korrekt anzeigen (wie das bei gecko und div. anderen ist)...
Denn wenn jemand Sevenet 7 (bez. auf 1. Beispiel) z.B. nicht hat, wird Times mit 8px angezeigt, was "nicht gut" aussieht

mfg gouraud


----------



## sam (17. Juni 2002)

also wenn man selber zu dem thema ein tut geschrieben hat sollte man solche sachen aber wissen  

btw: setz einfach hinter deine pixelschrift mit nem komma getrennt ne andere nette font wie arial oder verdana, oder auch tahoma...so vermeidest du times


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *also wenn man selber zu dem thema ein tut geschrieben hat sollte man solche sachen aber wissen
> *



Ja normalerweise geht das auch  siehe gecko 



> *
> btw: setz einfach hinter deine pixelschrift mit nem komma getrennt ne andere nette font wie arial oder verdana, oder auch tahoma...so vermeidest du times  *



aber dann wird ja doch nie die schrift angezeigt *verzweifel*


----------

